# John deere LT 155 fixer upper!



## bwgad96 (Mar 18, 2012)

Hi to all, yesterday night I was given a John deere Lt155. It had had a tree crush it, but since it was free, i said why not!This morning I got the blower shroud off, turned the key and off she went! I even used it a little today despite the bent front axle. I am going to restore this, and was discouraged when I found out a new hood was $430. ouch!! Does anyone know where I can source one from? Mabie a member has a tractor I could purchase parts from? Thanks


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

Check craigslist/ebay - could probably pick up a parts one pretty cheep.


----------



## bwgad96 (Mar 18, 2012)

I hope so!! at the moment i have the leading bid on a parts one!!


----------



## robertfrantz (Aug 8, 2012)

*john deere 155 fixer upper*

i have a snapper 14 H/P its a 1992 and runsgreat since day one. My grandson and couple of his buddies used hood of machine to stand on inorder to reach something stored in my loft. One of the boys cracked the hood. i have the same problem, cost is around 500.00 for a new hood. this traktor is like new condition other then hood. I use this machine to get in places where my johndeere 110 TLB can't get at. I tryed to get hood for it a couple years ago without luck. I wish you the best...


----------

